
The phone that almost ruined my social life - walterbell
https://www.cnet.com/news/the-phone-that-almost-ruined-my-social-life/
======
prerok
It would be great to learn what caused the software to behave like this. Could
be that it thought she intended to continue the conversation? I remember the
phones at the time having a "conversation over SMS feature", which never
seemed to work for me :)

Otherwise, text only without emojis is really lacking. There are numerous
cases on HN, that I have observed, where irony/sarcasm/joking is misconstrued
and people react badly.

Not bothering that much that I would want emoji support, though :)

~~~
ericbarrett
It was probably intentionally done by a dev or product manager who didn't
understand the implication of elipses in the American market...

Even though I read these sentences as "trailing off" and ending awkwardly,
others (and especially in different countries and/or with different languages
that have their own "textisms" might read it as, say, more friendly...

One example that comes to mind is in-game chat for many videogames, where your
text is preceded by "<name>: "...Westerners will write out the full "smiley
face":

    
    
      NoobSlayer420: :)
    

Whereas Russians will write just the "smile" portion, possibly with extra for
sarcastic emphasis:

    
    
      УбийцаНубов420: )))))))
    

I had a friend and coworker who wrote everything with elipses in place of full
stops...all his emails read as a stream of thought...it was very distracting,
especially in a business context...Now I wish I'd said something...

~~~
danielscrubs
SMS had a limit. There was probably a branch that was supposed to truncate and
add ellipses, only they mistook more than for less than so it was always
truncating and adding ellipsis.

Ps. I think you need to travel more.

~~~
ericbarrett
> I think you need to travel more.

What do you mean?

------
samtimalsina
ok...

